# Do you plan to watch Wrestlemania?



## thatonewwefanguy

I definitly plan on watching both nights of Wrestlmania, I always have and I always will.


----------



## VodooPimpin

Ya despite how boring this card is I will watch as I’ve watched since I was a kid. Sad thing is usually their are a couple matches I can get into but this year I’m pretty much only looking toward lesnar vs reigns and I’m really not that exited about that


----------



## DanielBryanfan96

Yeah I’m watching both nights with a few people. Not excited at all but it helps having company and drinks.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I definitly plan on watching both nights of Wrestlmania, I always have and I always will.


Wrestlmania is worth staying up late on school nights, to me at least.


----------



## postmoderno

Just a reminder: if you could kindly select the answer that applies on the poll at the top of the page, in addition to any comments on the thread, I'd appreciate it greatly. Thanks!


----------



## Fearless Viper

Everyone who follow wrestling will watch WrestleMania no matter what even the haters.


----------



## Frost99

Fearless Viper said:


> Everyone who follow wrestling will watch WrestleMania no matter what even the haters.


That's a yes /no answer honestly, do I intend to watch WM than the answer is YES, if you ask me if I intend to watch THIS YEARS WM then the answer is HELL NO. There's not a single spark of intrest that has cpatured my intension, instead re-watching the final RAW & the WM that proceeds it will be my two night content.

*Night 1: *The RAW before & WM X7
*Night 2: *The RAW/SD before WM 24

Also after each night, I'll tune into a YouTuber's show to hear the recap but yeah the most STUPENDOUS WM just isn't for me this year. If it's your kind of jam then I hope you enjoy it all.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Sure why not?


----------



## Freelancer

I'll watch, but probably won't see 100% of it. The build has been terrible and I don't expect much from the show.


----------



## The Sheik

Definitely not, but I don't watch any WWE shows anymore. It's WrestleMania though, I'm sure WWE fans will enjoy it regardless... I can't tell you about any matches on the card, but the atmosphere is usually incredible for Mania.. at least it was before the pandemic.


----------



## Jersey

Yes


----------



## Jbardo37

Nope, I’ll be watching AJ v Edge, Austin and maybe Reigns v Brock. That’s about me done.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

WM is invalid this year. No hype whatsoever.


----------



## DeeGirl

Last WrestleMania I watched was WM34. Haven’t had any interest in any of them since, although to be fair WM36 was really ruined by COVID and the empty arena. I actually did have interest in Styles/Taker, McIntyre/Lesnar and Edge/Orton but just had no interest in seeing wrestlemania in an empty gym.

With regards to WM38, I’ll probably give it a miss. Card is garbage other than Styles/Edge and the build up has been absolutely awful. The 2 nights thing also devalues it for me.


----------



## Prosper

I'll only be watching:

Brock vs Roman
Cody vs Rollins (if it happens)
Edge vs Styles
Bianca vs Becky
KO Show w/Austin

100% skipping the rest. Nothing else is even worthy of a D level PPV.


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## Chris22

It's looking like this is the first WrestleMania that I won't be watching live in a long time. I've watched WrestleMania live every year since WM18. I actually cannot believe that I'm actually feeling ok with not staying up late and watching it live with snacks and stuff. I'm normally really excited for WrestleMania every year but I just don't know why I'm not feeling it this year.
It's kind of a combination of a few things as to why I won't be watching live. First off, the card doesn't look anything special. I'm also just back from a vacation on April 1st and don't really want to have to book more days off work, especially the extra day as WM is now over two nights. I'm also in the UK so I'd have to stay up pretty late two nights in a row which is why I'd have to book the days off work.
I'm basically just gonna wait and see how my hours play out and if I just happen to get shifts that suit me. If not then I'll just watch Stand & Deliver and WrestleMania whenever I get the chance to.


----------



## Vyer

No. I'll just read the results. I didn't watch last year's Mania either.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Damn skippy hippy.


----------



## deadcool




----------



## wwetna1

Yep in person.


----------



## septurum

Ew, no.


----------



## RainmakerV2

No shit.


----------



## Geeee

Fearless Viper said:


> Everyone who follow wrestling will watch WrestleMania no matter what even the haters.


Last one I watched was 35


----------



## Lorromire

Nah. I'll catch the Edge/AJ match, but other than that there aren't any good matches going on.


----------



## Superkick

Only Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Kevin Owens.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

I will be fast forwarding through everything except:

Stone Cold Steve Austin segment (really only thing I was interested in until it wasn't an actual match).

Becky vs Bianca (Boring story, Bianca has the Cena push and I'm sick of her, Becky's current gimmick sucks, but I like her none the less and want to see if they're stupid enough to take the belt off of her here)

Womens Tag Title Match (this was the most skippable match on the show until they added Rhea Ripley to it. She shouldn't be in a tag team, nor should she be jobbing with Liv or jobbing to Sasha, but it is what it is. I want to see what will happen)

Roman vs Brock (I'd skip it personally, but the person I'll be watching the show with wants to see it, so I'm ok with that)


That's it so far. The rest that have been announced so far I'll be skipping.


----------



## Damned

I'll watch both nights the mornings after. I'm not disrupting my evening by watching it.


----------



## Oracle

Yes but there will be lots of fast forwarding involved.


----------



## greasykid1

I'll do what I do for all WWE programming. I'll wait for the reviews to come in, and I'll watch the matches that aren't crap.
I assume it'll take up about an hour of my time the day after night 2.


----------



## La Parka

Yes but I’m not sold on watching it live at the moment


----------



## Jbardo37

greasykid1 said:


> I'll do what I do for all WWE programming. I'll wait for the reviews to come in, and I'll watch the matches that aren't crap.
> I assume it'll take up about an hour of my time the day after night 2.


Yep, that’s what I have been doing with wwe ppvs for years now.


----------



## Typical Cena Fan

No just read the results. Couldn’t sit through 3 hours of wrestling let alone over 8

The only match that interests me is Reigns vs Bork Lesnar Title Unification

No Fiend or Alexia

No Andre Battle Royal

Some Seth Rollins snore fest he could send a glass eye to sleep.

The same matches we get every week. Is Goldberg fighting I’m honestly not sure? Lashley injured, Big E injured and likely retired

Miz and Logan Paul match will probably have dead bodies from the Japanese suicide forest interfere in the match, that’s if some Virgin Neckbeard on Twitter doesn’t get Logan cancelled because he said the N word 1 million years ago.


----------



## thorn123

I watched wrestlemania 1 - 35. That’ll do me.


----------



## Lm2

Yah maybe for the Austin segment, styles vs edge and brock vs Roman that’s it tho


----------



## El Grappleador

Don't count on me. I'd rather reading fantasy novels than watch lame stories.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Yep - even though i get wwe ppvs for free on my cable package, this’ll be the first WM i watch since WM34 where the Nakamura nutshot kinda turned me off the fed

So, 5 years?

and its all thanks to Cody  

(for those that say he isn‘t a draw - well, for two nights only you‘d be wrong)


----------



## sawduck

There is no way i'll watch this live i'm not really interested in any matches, i might watch 2 or 3 matches within a few days after it, if they get good reviews


----------



## peowulf

Night 1 is entirely skippable, unless Austin/Owens have an actual match. Night 2 is ok, besides the Knoxville BS, but it's gonna have stunts and fuckery so who knows, might be fun.


----------



## postmoderno

Marked myself as a both night watcher. I won't get to see night 1 live, I have other plans, but if I'm being honest I will probably watch the Austin segment on replay out of morbid curiosity.

For night 2, I will be watching socially with a friend, having some food and drinks.

I'm not particularly excited about the event overall--a lot of the matches strike me as nothing better than what would be on the average RAW. But WM is one of the two ppvs (or PLEs I guess) that I will probably continue watching for some time, the other being Royal Rumble--at least, as long as I have access to peacock for no additional charge. If that ever changes, I don't forsee going out of my way to pay for this stuff.


----------



## deadcool

I actually feel bad for people who bought a ticket and will watch the event(s) in person. The PPV isn't even worth the gas cost that people would be spending to travel there.


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Yes, but not live and I will skip a couple of matches.


----------

